# Am I paranoid?



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Just a few minutes ago my sister runs inside the house saying thats theirs a guy in a hoody out side by the bushes.(hoody/bushes; thats not good)

So what do I do? Chamber the Glock, which is something i only do at the range and grab a flashlight.(as I'm typing, The G-Man is in my pocket in a leather holster that blocks the trigger) Obviously when i go outside theres no one.

I'll be staying up late to night with the extra magazine in my pocket. 
Mind you my sister's been mugged in our driveway about 2 years ago so is it warranted or am i just being paranoid.

What would you have done and what have you been through?

PS if anything pops off I'll let the masses know


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Stay inside, turn on any outside lights, lock your doors, call 911 and report EXACTLY what's happened, then wait for the police to show up (with your weapon handy).

MAKE SURE that you are not carrying when the police come to the door and tell them you have a loaded gun in the house IF the question comes up. Anyone who may be outside will normally leave for other parts when they see the police arrive and if there is a problem later and you must use your weapon, it's on record you had earlier called the police about an intruder.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good advise...*



rachilders said:


> Stay inside, turn on any outside lights, lock your doors, call 911 and report EXACTLY what's happened, then wait for the police to show up (with your weapon handy).
> 
> MAKE SURE that you are not carrying when the police come to the door and tell them you have a loaded gun in the house IF the question comes up. Anyone who may be outside will normally leave for other parts when they see the police arrive and if there is a problem later and you must use your weapon, it's on record you had earlier called the police about an intruder.


 Don't go out and try and hunt this scumball down. Let him come to you. If you hear him outside again, call the Police again. Protect the inside of your house and the Police take care of the outside. Good luck.:numbchuck:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rachilders said:


> Stay inside, turn on any outside lights, lock your doors, call 911 and report EXACTLY what's happened, then wait for the police to show up (with your weapon handy).
> 
> MAKE SURE that you are not carrying when the police come to the door and tell them you have a loaded gun in the house IF the question comes up. Anyone who may be outside will normally leave for other parts when they see the police arrive and if there is a problem later and you must use your weapon, it's on record you had earlier called the police about an intruder.


+100
VERY sound advice:smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> What would you have done and what have you been through?


As a retired LEO I can tell you, all the previous posters have been right on the money. Turn on the lights and call the local PD. If you should come across the intruder, then what. Are you going to physically stop him from leaving? Are you going to shoot him outside for hiding in your bushes? If he is armed and chooses to confront you, then what? He'll probably see you coming and wait for his move, on his terms. Too many, "what if's", could occur. Let your taxes go to use, call the cops. That's their job. Let them investigate the outside. You protect yourself and family inside your home.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> 1) Just a few minutes ago my sister runs inside the house saying thats theirs a guy in a hoody out side by the bushes.(hoody/bushes; thats not good)
> 
> 2) So what do I do? Chamber the Glock, which is something i only do at the range and grab a flashlight.(as I'm typing, The G-Man is in my pocket in a leather holster that blocks the trigger)
> 
> ...


1) If there is someone outside in the bushes, why are you on the web?

2) Why does the gun have an empty chamber? If the guy had followed your sister in the house or broke through the door, what good would an empty gun do you?

3) Why would you go outside to look for somebody? Stay inside with all the outside lights on, doors locked and the cops on the phone.

4) Call the cops, stay inside and let them look for the bad guy. If you go out he may go in while you're looking for him. Then what? His vision is pretty good in the dark, when you leave your well lit house, your's isn't.

5) I would have locked the door, called the cops, turned the outside lights on and waited for him to do something or the cops to show up. 
I've been through a lot, no need to go running around in the dark looking for a bad guy.

6) If something "pops off" talk to the cops not us. Save that for much later if ever.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

No, you are not being paranoid. Paranoia is "unreasonable" fear. What you experienced was "reasonable" fear.

Yes, stay inside and let the police check it out.

Not too sure about the "tell the police you have a loaded gun in the house if the subject comes up." There are some places in the US where that will get you arrested and/or your gun confiscated. Whether or not that is a reasonable or unreasonable fear depends on where in the "land of the free" you live. NYC, DC, SFO, Morton Grove, post-Katrina New Orleans -- there are many places where, sadly, you have to lie to the police to stay out of jail. "Guns? In my house? Absolutely not. I read you are 43 times more likely to shoot your dog than win the USPSA regionals. Nossir, no guns around here, nosirree."


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Back in the late 80's I was in a conveyances store at 5:30 in the morning while it was being robbed by one person. I knew the clerk and he knew that I carried. He looked at me and I knotted for him to give up the money. I could have taken the guy out a number of times but it was not my job. He got away and when the cops came one told me I did the right thing and another told me I should of taken the guy out. When I told him I don't see killing someone over 50 dollars (what he got away with) the cop gave me a hard time. I don't trust them but I will always call them first if I can in any situation.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I've not much experience with this kind of thing, but my initial impression is the previous posters were right onthe money. My instinct would be to hunker down and wait for the intruder to actually intrude. 

I think you're probably stronger from a defensive position than giving up cover and concealment to try and head the guy off. 

Legally, it puts you inthe clear as well. If you have to shoot, most grand juries aren't going to indict you for defending your home.

Just my thoughts, worth what you paid for them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Go inside and grab your AR-15. Load a thirty round mag and spray the bushes. If you end up only killing the neihbors cat then no big lose, it kept crapping in your garden anyway.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone.

But when it comes to my family though I'd give my life and freedom for them, period. Nothing comes before that.

Damn 2400 your scrutinizing to the third degree. Good job.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> *What would you have done *and what have you been through?





fattsgalore said:


> I agree with everyone.
> 
> But when it comes to my family though I'd give my life and freedom for them, period. Nothing comes before that.
> 
> Damn 2400 your scrutinizing to the third degree. Good job.:mrgreen:


I agree Fatts, my family's safety comes before mine, going down swinging is one thing but giving it away is another.

Thanks... :smt033


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

The guy was probably scoping. If he's comming back, it will be midnight-4am.

Don't sleep, keep all the lights on outside, and keep a round in the chamber. Have the police dialed into a phone and be ready.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Go inside and grab your AR-15. Load a thirty round mag and spray the bushes. If you end up only killing the neihbors cat then no big lose, it kept crapping in your garden anyway.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Paranoid*

No your not paranoid.

If you were paranoid you would have attack dogs, electric fences and land mines. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

It's hard to act appropriately in these situations. The advice you got is perfect. Nothing makes a man's blood boil like someone prowling around our property especially if we feel our loved ones could be threatened and there are many regretable outcomes that can result from entering into confrontation that could be avoided.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Go inside and grab your AR-15. Load a thirty round mag and spray the bushes. If you end up only killing the neihbors cat then no big lose, it kept crapping in your garden anyway.


I was THINKING that but thought it might be a little too much for the Police to grasp....................


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> I was THINKING that but thought it might be a little too much for the Police to grasp


Actually, you might be surprised what cops would "like" to tell you to do, but can't because it would be illegal. :smt166


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Go inside and grab your AR-15. Load a thirty round mag and spray the bushes. If you end up only killing the neihbors cat then no big lose, it kept crapping in your garden anyway.


A+ :smt070:smt033

Anyway, did he come back?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I think you're paranoid. But remember::goofy: 

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean people aren't out to get you!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No, paranoid would be having the entire perimeter of your house guarded by these.










Like everyone else has said, I would have stayed inside and let him come to you.

I think Tony's idea of spraying the bushes with your AR is possible only if you live in a state like him with a population of 100 people and the nearest neighbor is 50 miles away. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> No, paranoid would be having the entire perimeter of your house guarded by these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get one of those for concealed carry? 

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Can I get one of those for concealed carry?
> 
> WM


If you think you can pull it off, go for it! It may print a bit though.


----------

